# 5$ fogger - kinda a Mr Wizard thing



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gotta love it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, I'll be damned. I wouldn't have thought that this would work without the juice being under pressure when its heated. And it appears to be scalable, too. The only issue I'd have is that since the temp is pretty much uncontrolled you can get some nasty breakdown products from the burned glycerine.
Pretty cool!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> ...The only issue I'd have is that since the temp is pretty much uncontrolled you can get some nasty breakdown products from the burned glycerine.
> Pretty cool!


Substitute a hot plate for candle?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Very interesting... Could easily use this in a mad scientist scene...


----------

